# What's it worth



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

2001 F-350 dual wheel with 4 x 4, 7.3 engine, 6 speed manual transmission, 4.10 rears, 9 ft. electric over hydraulic flat dump 260K miles, above average interior and paint for age of truck. Less than 10K on new clutch. Has gooseneck hitch and brake controller.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

How does it have a ball hitch if it is a dump box ? or did I miss read some thing ?... It's got the best motor ford ever put in a truck though


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

if tires, brakes, u joints, ball joints ect. are good Id say around $8000 tops. take my opinion for what it is worth, not much. sounds like a good useful truck.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you have it for sale? Been looking for something about like that. PM me if it is.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Think barnrope hit the price about right.....I'd say 6-8k depending on condition, extended cab or standard cab?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> Do you have it for sale? Been looking for something about like that. PM me if it is.


I think he's lookin to buy.

I was thinking around 10.


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

7.3 4x4s are in pretty high demand. There are a few going for around 10. Don't think I would give more than 8 unless condition would dictate otherwise.

I have a 2000 7.3 4x4 with 6 speed manual. Still going strong. Best truck I have ever owned.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Around here the 260k miles would put it in the 5 to 8k range.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

snowball said:


> How does it have a ball hitch if it is a dump box ? or did I miss read some thing ?... It's got the best motor ford ever put in a truck though


Elementary there Watson. Simple solution. Flat bed, trap door. Hitch is on plate attached to frame. Like my '92 flat bed, with 7,3 I surly like that engine. They even better with a turbo like the '01.

Cornshucker, I'd go 8 to 10 on it if's a 4 door, in good shape. That's the truck I was looking for when I picked up my 01.

I'd start with a low offer and go from there.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I probably owned 10 different 7.3L pear strokes 
Good engine, but kind of gutless for its displacement in stock form. Loud as a damn log skidder, too. 
But they are fairly reliable. Gotta have the 6 speed as the 4 speed auto was a great source of revenue for the Ford parts/service dept. 
I still think the same era dodge Cummins with their 6 speed was a better drivetrain combination. 
If it's an early 2000's truck and it's got to be a diesel/auto, the go DMAX/ally.

Maybe someday one of those 3 moronic companies will make a truck with a dependable engine, bulletproof auto and a chassis that'll pull a real heavy gooseneck without having to sell the truck once the warranty expires because yer so scared the damn things gonna need a 10k repair!

If they want 70k for a new truck, then I want a 10yr/200k warranty!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess you guys up in hilly terrain push trannies much harder, I hear a lot of complaints about the tranny on those trucks. But after three of them, I can honestly say I've never had a problem at all.....all had above 200k, last one has 390k and still shifting gears......most problem free tranny I've ever had, but we r flat as a pancake here.......


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

In my perfect world the ideal truck would be Ford 450/550 four wheel drive, four door 9 ft. flat dump with a custom cab with manual roll up windows no carpet with manual transmission and the last mechanical injected Cummins engine they made with no emissions crap.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with that as that pretty much describes my truck. All I would add to that is that the Ford Torqshift is a hell of a good transmission. It basically did-in the 6 speed manual for good. You couldn't pay me to own a manual transmission light or medium truck anymore. I shifted gears probably 1/2 million times and the novelty wore off after years of it. Heavy long distance truck? Yeah maybe. 
Buddy of mine has a Pete tandem dump with an Allison HT auto in it and that thing will flat out scoot down the road. Really fun to drive. Downshifts itself. I love it.


----------



## silvergoose (Jan 9, 2012)

Just some advice on the zf6's in the powerstrokes, check tranny oil cooler lines as they will rub a hole. Then your tranny will lock up violently from no oil. I know from expensive experience


----------

